

Javascript Competition Tonight - Remote Participation Available - quickleft
http://quickleft.com/blog/april-hackfest-javascript-competition-details
If you're remote, you'll be able to fork the project here: https://github.com/quickleft/hackfest 
- Your pull request will act as your remote submission and we'll show it on the live stream!<p>You can also chat with us during the competition here:
http://www.justin.tv/quickleft
======
parad0x
I hear there will be beer, pizza, and zombie whales!

------
jessicardillon
i'll be there!

